# Wrenches, sockets, or nut drivers



## DixieElectrician (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm a 1st year apprentice and have been debating whether to get a socket set, wrenches, or nut drivers. Could someone advise me on which I should buy? As of now it will be only used on securing emt brackets on to unistrut.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

Go for the nutdrivers thats all you need right now


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

I would say all three. Sometimes when hanging strut you will need sockets and wrenches. Nut drivers have their place but I have found that they have limitations due to size. What I would do is but a small socket set and then some common wrenches. If you have the money I would highly recommend ratcheting wrenches.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have all three, but also do a decent amount of mechanical work

I have the klein nut drivers, with hollow shaft

And then I carry 2 4 in 1 gearwrenches, but do have a full set in the car as well.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/GearWren...ersible-Ratcheting-Wrench-Set-85900/202220860

For sockets, i love the craftsman set. 
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-19-p...0924963000P?prdNo=27&blockNo=27&blockType=G27


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

This is a nice set.

http://www.sears.com/dewalt-socket-set/p-00939156000P?prdNo=30&blockNo=30&blockType=G30


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I would suggest acquiring only sockets,allen wrenches,nut drivers,etc that are adaptable to your impact driver.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

First thing is to get a set of nut drivers.
Spend a little more and find some with a nice handle.
For some reason the yellow gets used the most and the brown one gets the most abuse.
Btw,
I haven't reached for or used a nut driver since the 11in 1 screwdrivers came out.
Second, you are going to need a set of wrenches.
HD has a very nice well organized set for $20. 
Last,
If you are working on your own car,
Get a few different socket sets.
I like to keep a 1/4" set with both ASE and metric with me, just for electrical work.
Look for one with a good case. Nothing is worse than a crappy case for something you rely on.
Next, get a 3/8 socket set.
Again, look at the case.
I also prefer to get a combo set of ASE and metric.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

DixieElectrician said:


> As of now it will be only used on securing emt brackets on to unistrut.


For that, just about anything will do. I'm not a huge fan of nut drivers for most things, but it really just is personal preference for me, no objective reason for it.

Your tool choice will depend largely on the type of work you are doing and plan on doing. Residential is a lot different than industrial.

I did a large part of my apprenticeship in industrial controls and machine building. I had something similar to these ratcheting wrenches for most of it and I found it worked out fine for me:

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/m...ing-box-wrench-set-0588447p.html#.VgU7dJdnH5s

I would suggest asking the JWs you work with what they suggest or find they use the most.

Keep in mind a full ratchet set takes a lot of space and has a lot of parts that can roll away. And there are really only a couple of pieces in it you use often.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Multiple conduits on strut is hard to use a nut driver for as you have little room for the driver.
Find the size nuts your working with and put a open end wrench in your pocket.

Sockets are going to be needed sooner than later. I can remember mucking up the handles on my nut drivers when I introduced channel locks to them. Not good and not recommended.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*agree*



icdubois said:


> I would say all three. Sometimes when hanging strut you will need sockets and wrenches. Nut drivers have their place but I have found that they have limitations due to size. What I would do is but a small socket set and then some common wrenches. If you have the money I would highly recommend ratcheting wrenches.


I would start with a nut driver set, good for other stuff but don't buy top of line. I would then go for ratchting box wrench combos only in common sizes 3/8" 7/16" 1/2" 9/16" unless you are getting into bigger stuff.

Look in yard sales, some old tools can be good tools and if you see a 1" box wrench cheap at a yard sale get it, for KO punchs everyone always wanted to borrow mine.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> ... I can remember mucking up the handles on my nut drivers when I introduced channel locks to them. Not good and not recommended.


I thought Xcelite nut drivers were the best, until someone put channel locks on the handle of one; it smelled like someone had thrown up. :confused1: In case I ever had to do the same thing, there were no more Xcelite nut drivers for me! :thumbup:


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Most fasteners used in electric work use 5/16" to 3/4" SAE and 10 mm to 17 mm Metric sockets or wrenches.. 

The combination of wrenches, sockets and nut drivers, that you need will depend on the tasks that you normally do. Eventually you will need some of all of the above. 

A really handy tool for strut straps is a 3/8 x 7/16 open end wrench. I keep one in my pouch.

Nut drivers are handy for smaller fasteners, say up to 1/4" bolts (7/16" head), that do not need to be super tight.

In my everyday tool bag I tote these wrenches and sockets: SAE 3/8 to 9/16 and metric 10 mm to 15 mm sockets, a 3/8 ratchet, a 3" and 6" extension, 7/16 to 9/16 wrenches and a 5/16 nut driver. I do industrial work only, so your needs may be different.


----------



## DixieElectrician (Aug 24, 2015)

Man this was my first question and I sure am grateful for all the help


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

DixieElectrician said:


> Man this was my first question and I sure am grateful for all the help


Take some pictures of your project and post them. Then you'll really get some comments from the peanut gallery
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> Multiple conduits on strut is hard to use a nut driver for as you have little room for the driver.
> Find the size nuts your working with and put a open end wrench in your pocket.
> 
> Sockets are going to be needed sooner than later. I can remember mucking up the handles on my nut drivers when I introduced channel locks to them. Not good and not recommended.


The stirrup style strut strap is stronger and cheaper than the original, conventional style. They are perfectly set by mere nut drivers.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I carry a hollow set of nut drivers, common size wrenches (7/16, 9/16, 3/8) and a small pouch with one common sockets. Gets me through the day.


----------



## IEC (Sep 20, 2015)

telsa said:


> The stirrup style strut strap is stronger and cheaper than the original, conventional style. They are perfectly set by mere nut drivers.


Those are what I use, but I buy the materials. If you work for someone else, there's a good chance you're getting two-piece straps. And if you set those in order, you're good to go. But if you have to adjust one in the middle of a rack you need to channellock that bad boy or have a wrench. 

To the topic:

I have a full set of sockets and ratchets Stanley makes for $100:










I build all our gear and I've yet to break a socket or a ratchet, though the Texas heat warps the plastic case when it sits in the truckbox. I also keep a full range of allens in metric and SAE on rails to go on the 1/2" ratchet. 

I also have a full set of regular and flex head Gear Wrenches, a full set of box wrenches and a full set of Klein nut drivers in regular and extended. 

You don't need all that just getting started. Although, the ratchet set is handy if you have a breakdown. I keep one of those sets in my work truck, my personal truck and my wife's truck. 

I'd recommend gear wrenches in 1/4, 5/16, 3/8, 7/16, 1/2 and 9/16, a small ratchet set in 3/8" drive with some 1/2" and 1/4" adapters and a set of Klein nut drivers.

In my waist bags I keep a gear wrench in 1/4, 5/16 and 1/2. I keep a 1/4, 5/16 and 7/16 nut driver also in my bags. If I'm doing residential, they come out. 

Give it some time. You'll quickly learn what you'll need by the job you're doing. Thee is no sense carrying strippers to run a pipe rack or to carry nut drivers when roping a house.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You can't go through life without a decent socket set, wrenches and nutdrivers. I would leave the socket set and wrenches at home unless you need them specifically for work. Nut drivers, I carry in the vehicle all the time.


----------



## George S (Aug 4, 2013)

First I would get a set of nut drivers and a 6" adjustable because when I was an apprentice, they were both on my tool list. I recently came across a Milwaukee set that has a hollow shaft through the handel which would come in handy on special circumstances. Then I'd get a good 3/8 socket set with a good range of SAE AND METRIC sockets. The sockets and your adjustable will work great for building strut racks. Then get a nice wracheting set of wrenchs when you can. I got my set when they went on sale at HD. My old company required all three when you became a licensed electrician.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

George S said:


> First I would get a set of nut drivers and a 6" adjustable because when I was an apprentice, they were both on my tool list. I recently came across a Milwaukee set that has a hollow shaft through the handel which would come in handy on special circumstances. Then I'd get a good 3/8 socket set with a good range of SAE AND METRIC sockets. The sockets and your adjustable will work great for building strut racks. Then get a nice wracheting set of wrenchs when you can. I got my set when they went on sale at HD. My old company required all three when you became a licensed electrician.


They're also good for working on the jalopy in the garage  .


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

GrayHair said:


> I thought Xcelite nut drivers were the best, until someone put channel locks on the handle of one; it smelled like someone had thrown up. :confused1: In case I ever had to do the same thing, there were no more Xcelite nut drivers for me! :thumbup:


I always wondered what caused that smell. Always in a tool box or pouch. So its the plastic?



telsa said:


> The stirrup style strut strap is stronger and cheaper than the original, conventional style. They are perfectly set by mere nut drivers.


I'm not familiar with this type strut clamp. Got a link or picture?
Edit: I think I do know. You tighten it from the top? I have seen those.


----------



## IEC (Sep 20, 2015)

John Valdes said:


> I'm not familiar with this type strut clamp. Got a link or picture?
> Edit: I think I do know. You tighten it from the top? I have seen those.


Yes. A bolt tightens it from the top of the clamp, while the clamp itself has two feet extensions that lock under the opposing sides of the C channel of the strut. 

They are ugly until you get used to them: because of the way they lock in, they sit at a cant when they are tight, which looks "off" with level strut and plumb pipe from can penetrations.


----------



## ElectricalOJ (Aug 14, 2015)

Spunk#7 said:


> I would suggest acquiring only sockets,allen wrenches,nut drivers,etc that are adaptable to your impact driver.


 I never knew you could use an Allen wrench in an impact driver.


----------



## CCH (Nov 9, 2011)

*Channellock pass-through set*

You might be interested in the Channellock 39100 pass-through Uni-Fit set.


----------



## Rickybee (Mar 30, 2015)

This is the best socket set I have ever had. It was about 25 bucks I bought sae and metric. Has all common sizes and good quality plus the case is strong dropped of truck idk how many times. About 3 years strong with this set


----------

